#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  9 DYK Facts About Bitcoin

## Bhavya

Bitcoin is the internet of money. Here are some unbelievable and fascinating DYK Facts about Bitcoin.


1. The creator of Bitcoin is an anonymous.
2. Bitcoin is undetectable.
3. If you miss your Bitcoin private key, automatically you will lose your Bitcoins.
4. In the world,there will only be 21 million Bitcoins ever.
5. You can purchase lots of things with Bitcoin.
6. Since 2008, Bitcoin has constantly been getting profit
7. You cant ban Bitcoin.
8. The first real-world Bitcoin transaction was used to buy two pizzas.
9. The FBI preserves one of the biggest Bitcoin wallets.

----------

